# Watery eyes



## CherylF (Mar 29, 2013)

This morning one of my healthiest hens appeared to be blind. After closer look both of her eyes were watering a lot and actually looked like foam or bubbles in her eyes. They appeared to be white. Yikes! I can tell on her feathers they have been watering a lot.
I have her separated now. Does anyone know what can cause this so quickly.
How can I help her. I have cleaned her eyes several times today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you using saline to clean her eyes. Using plain water can irritate her eyes even more. By her feathers are you referring to just those on her face?

The moisture is only coming from her eyes and not her nares? That's important to know. I have some concerns. Watch closely for changes of any kind. And watch the flock.

For right now put her on Tylan for ten days.


----------

